# Am I having my own midlife crisis?



## strzzy456 (Oct 30, 2012)

I don't understand what's going on with me lately. It was a shock to find out my husband of 11 years was cheating on me with a 23 yr. old. Yes, I have finally accepted that he is a serial cheater - he cheated 6 months into our marriage. We've been separated for 5 months, not divorced yet, various financial and insurance reasons. Still divorce is definite. He's already moved on to another 29 yr. old with a young son, nevermind that he left me with our two young children.
I have no desire at all to have him back. In fact I am feeling very happy today, have been the last few weeks. I'm feeling like this is time for me to explore. I've been flirting with much younger guys. And it's not like I even care with he knows or not, I'd prefer he didn't. Am I about to have my own midlife crisis or what? Why am I so happy? Is this some sort of false euphoria?
When we were together we rarely had sex, now I'm realising I didn't feel sexy with him. He always made me feel like I wasn't good enough. Now, I'm feeling like "wow, there's a whole world of people out there". Am I going crazy?


----------



## ChknNoodleSoup (Oct 20, 2012)

I don't think so. It's probably a burden lifted. In a way, he's no longer your problem. And you can see and experience yourself and life in a new way! I'm glad you're in this place. Enjoy it.


----------



## K.C. (Dec 1, 2012)

Maybe it is as simple as you realising you really are happier and better off without him.

Don't see why that has to = MLC. 

Sounds like he wasn't really fulfilling your needs and has no intention of changing his ways even if you wanted him too. Why shouldn't you be happy to move on.


----------



## strzzy456 (Oct 30, 2012)

I guess I'm just surprised that I am so happy when it's only been 5 months without him. Could I really be over it that quickly?


----------



## thisSux (Jan 8, 2013)

I guess that depends on when you withdrew from the relationship, I know i stayed for over a year after deep down i knew that (for me at least) the relationship was dead


----------

